# Via, via, vieni via di qui



## iulia

¿Cómo se podría traducir "Via, via, vieni via di qui" para conservar todo su significado? Sacado de: 

Via, via, vieni via di qui,
niente più ti lega a questi luoghi,
neanche questi fiori azzurri...
Via, via, neanche questo tempo grigio
---

Gracias


----------



## albaalbetti

Te gusta Paolo Conte? Bueno! No sabrìa come traducirlo, porque en italiano se te digo "via di qui" quiero decir "vieni via di qui" o "andiamo via di qui" asì que no puedo ayudarte. Considera que es muy difìcil traducir Paolo Conte. Praticamente quel "via" sottointende "vieni via di qui". E' chiaro? Ciao


----------



## chlapec

¡Márchate, márchate, márchate de aquí! ¿¿No es una traducción satisfactoria??


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> ¡Márchate, márchate, márchate de aquí! ¿¿No es una traducción satisfactoria??



El sentido es eso, pero supongo que Iulia quisiera una traducción que respetara al mismo tiempo sentido y rítmica. Yo no me atrevo...


----------



## iulia

Gracias a todos. 
He pensado que quizás la forma más correcta de traducirlo sería: "Vamos, vamos, vámonos de aquí", porque si fuera "Márchate de aquí" entonces en italiano sería algo así como: "Vattene via di qui", y además no pegaría por el contexto. Quería saber vuestras opiniones de todas formas para ampliar horizontes, jeje. Un saludo! Gracias!


----------



## Larroja

Tienes razón, "márchate de aquí" es "vete de aquí". Otra opción, además de la que propones, podría ser "vente, vente, vamonos de aquí".


----------



## 0scar

En castellano: _¡Fuera, fuera, lejos de aquí!_
En argentino:  _¡Via,via, fuera de aquí!
_ 
Han logrado confundirme pero todavía creo que  _vieni via_, _via di qui_ significa _alejate tú_ _de aquí_
_ Vamonos_ es _andiamo_.   

_Vieni via vieni via (ven conmigo)
via con me (lejos conmigo)
vieni via andiamo via (ven tú y vamonos)
io e te
_


----------



## albaalbetti

Sì, forse "vente, vente, vamonos de aquí" è la migliore anche come ritmica


----------



## gatogab

Io tifo per il *via, via =* vamos, vamos.
Mi pare ritmica e consone al discorso di Paolo Conte.
Además que *"via"* en la siguiente frase, "*ma via, cosa dici!"* se puede traducir como *¡Vamos, que dices!*

Quedaría asi
Vamos, vamos, vete de aquí.


----------



## chlapec

"Ve*ng*a, ve*ng*a, vámonos de aquí" (al leerlo, el tono es más suave que en las otras opciones, en la línea de "via via vieni via..."


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> "Ve*ng*a, ve*ng*a, vámonos de aquí" (al leerlo, el tono es más suave que en las otras opciones, en la línea de "via via vieni via..."



Eso, hay que encontrar algo suave y métricamente eficaz, porque si no funciona la rítmica de la frase, poco importa que el sentido sea más o menos exacto. 
Hasta ahora, guardan la rítmica y un sentido aceptable sólo "vente, vente, vámonos de aquí" y "venga venga, vamonos de aquí".
Chlapec, ese "venga" non es como darle del usted a la tía, verdad? Supongo que funcione como una exhortación...


----------



## chlapec

Larroja said:


> Chlapec, ese "venga" *no es como tratar* *de *usted a la tía, verdad? Supongo que funcion*a* como una exhortación...


 
Efectivamente. Otros ejemplos:
-Venga, deja eso y vámonos al cine.
-Venga, a comer, que está la mesa puesta.
-Venga, inténtalo, tú puedes.


----------



## honeyheart

Ma non dovrebbe essere "*vieni* via di *lì*" oppure "*vai* via di *qui*"?


----------



## chlapec

honeyheart said:


> Ma non dovrebbe essere "*vieni* via di *lì*" oppure "*vai* via di *qui*"?


 
No. En este caso le invita a irse con él/ella. Es como:
-Vado in piscina
-Ci *vengo* anch'io!

Es un modo de utilizar el verbo *venir* que no existe en español (Nosotros diríamos: ¡voy contigo!, o ¡yo también voy!)


----------

